# My baby sulcata isn't pooping



## Bryce_and_Trix (Aug 14, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I'm Bryce, and I got my first tortoise almost two weeks ago, so I am new to this forum.
I bought a baby Sulcata, and named them Trix. Partly because the gender is unknown. Yes, I am aware that it will grow to be huge, and I do have some land.
I'm not sure if this is the right place to post a health question, but I really want to know what is going on.
When I picked Trix out, he/she was the largest of the group, and I saw them eat and move around quite well, so they seemed healthy.

After I brought Trix home, they didn't move much for the first couple of days. Then they began to move more, but still would not eat anything for a few more days. Now Trix is eating daily and seems active, but I have only seen poop in the cage once out of two weeks.
Is this a problem?
What can I do about it?

Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## wellington (Aug 14, 2015)

Tortoises will eat their own poop, so,this may be happening. Do you soak him? Warm water soaks, for 20-30 minutes a day is needed. Also, the enclosure is a little too small. The largest tote boxes should be used. You could get another box and cut holes in an end of each and join them together to make the enclosure bigger. Also, soaking in a large container to give lots of room to roam will also help get things passing through.


----------



## dmmj (Aug 14, 2015)

he's probably eating it. What does his mouth look like it is different color? now?


----------



## Bryce_and_Trix (Aug 14, 2015)

Thanks for the replies!

@wellington 
I have been soaking daily, but not in a vary large container. Maybe, in a larger container, they will be more relaxed.
The tub is roughly 20gallons, and that is the size I was recommended for a baby sulcata, but the person in asked was not a tortoise expert so I'll try to expand the enclosure.

@dmmj 
Their mouth looks basically the same color as the rest of their face.


----------



## wellington (Aug 14, 2015)

We do recommend those types of storage totes but the biggest ones. Too hard giving enough room for l the stuff, room to roam and different temps when too small. 
When they can move around a lot when soaking, it helps to move things along internally to get the poop moving too. Be sure to soak for at least 30 minutes and see if the longer time and larger soak room helps. The longer time, because I have one that takes forever, but will always poop if I give it more time then the others need.
If he is eating his poop, their mouth will usually start looking very brown.


----------

